# Chateau Des Singes - The trip that almost never happened



## Priority 7

+++++WARNING CONTAINS SERIOUS STAIRCASE PORN+++++

This was a reasonably speedily put together visit which almost fell apart at the last minute. One long, late night convo with Osfa and some simple searching led to the discovery of this beautiful abandoned Chateau nestling on the outskirts of a small village somewhere in Europe. 
In the excellent company of Priority 1 (My wife) and "Princess" UrbanX we set off on our second European Urbex trip an early morning ferry crossing some seriously long driving and a trek through the valley of the brambles and all this after a bout of food poisoning the day before....still it was definately worth it:






































































































Cheers for looking and thanks to UrbanX for the great job he did co-piloting when he was quite obviously knackered..


----------



## mookster

Stunning! On the wish list it goes....


----------



## _Nyx_

Magnificent place & superb photos


----------



## UEP-Wales

I agree, this is some mega stair case porn isn't it! Urm don't think I like the other one though.... 

Great shots mate, love the close up on the handles too!


----------



## perjury saint

*Seriously good that...*


----------



## freespirits

mmmmmm staircase dribble dribble ,,,,,fookin lovely find and cracking pics dude ,,,,loving it


----------



## tank2020

Wow weee!, yes I did


----------



## Ninja Kitten

ohhhh my god!!!!! love it!!


----------



## explorer101

i want this to be my new house! pretty 

L x


----------



## Boatbird

thats bee-yoo-tiful!


----------



## UE-OMJ

Stunning shots as always.


----------



## kehumff

Stunning images, great job


----------



## corn_flake88

Stunning photos! I love those staircases!
I think I'd collapse with surprise if I found this place!


----------



## flyboys90

What a stunning building,great photos.


----------



## TeeJF

Oh my! Very, VERY nice!


----------



## Priority 7

Thanks guys and girls it was organised in a rush and plenty of moments where it was likely to never happen but it did and it was so worth it


----------



## neilw5112

stunning building and well captured peeps


----------



## urbexfairy

Oooooooo very pretty


----------



## Ace247

Yeah very nice, well done ...


----------



## racht1984

Stunning place!!!!! pics are fantastic.


----------



## Sshhhh...

Absolutely fantastic!! What a wonderful place, this i do want to see, love the staircase porn. Great pics and thanks for sharing and making me incredibley jealous


----------



## Lune Purpre

Gorgeous! I loved this place so much that yesterday I set on a search to find its location, and finally did. Thanks for making us know this wonderful place though such magical pictures!


----------



## sonyes

Stunning place and fantastic pics.


----------



## shane.c

lovely place good pics thanks for posting,..


----------

